# Newmarket Elite Horse box



## hihosilver (21 March 2015)

Hi has any one purchased one? they look really nice. I have seen a dealer called Sarah Trevelyan selling them in Crewe Cheshire. Does anybody know if she is trustworthy? thanks in advance.


----------



## gunnergundog (21 March 2015)

Run a company check and see who is behind it;  company appears only to have been registered six months.  Google is your friend.


----------



## Laroxes (21 March 2015)

I saw a negative post on fb about them, the google suggestion is a great one!


----------



## hihosilver (22 March 2015)

Laroxes said:



			I saw a negative post on fb about them, the google suggestion is a great one!
		
Click to expand...

oh thanks for that x


----------



## Sally-Anne B (26 March 2015)

[Content removed]


----------



## hihosilver (26 March 2015)

Sally-Anne B said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

ok thanks for that information, I thought they would have more boxes than just one! will steer clear.


----------



## JulietBrown (30 March 2015)

Sally-Anne B said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

Hi there,
I have had a similar experience with these people and am looking to go to my solicitor. I would very much like to hear from you, would you consider exchanging numbers to discuss the matter?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

You are the biggest liar ever. Newmarket Elite Horseboxes in 8 months have sold over 46 lorries ranging from 3.5ton upto 26 ton. Yes we have 4 customers out of 46 that are unhappy. My lorries come with 2 years warranty and we will carry out any repairs what so ever free of charge the 4 unhappy customers have been offered this . They are obviously none genuine issues other wise the lorries would have been put right.

To open your eyes to our Famous clients Sir 'David Jason' (Del Boy) bought a 3.5 ton 2 horse over 7 weeks ago and is over the moon with the lorry. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to name one of many

Here at Newmarket Elite Horseboxes we are here 24/7 for all our customers.

All our lorries are sold with weight certificates as of 1st April 2015

Sally-Anne B you have never been to my yard. Do the maths 46 lorries sold in eight months. We build 6 3.5/3.9ton lorries a month, 2 7.5ton lorries a month and 1 26 ton lorry every eight weeks. Anybody is more than welcome to come to my workshop anytime 24/7 where you can see 9 lorries at any one time in build at different stages.

This is factual and not here say as can be seen to all. Come and visit for yourself and make your own minds up and see what these hand full of people are really like full of .........!!!!!!! 

Sally-Anne B I have several people come to view my lorries and try and deal for cash to loose the VAT. Firstly the only person benefiting from not paying the VAT is the customer not me so why would I be pushy for that ?????????? Lies and nothing but
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ewmarket-Elite-Horseboxes#k2FoC3s7zCXkJA7Z.99


----------



## EllenJay (11 April 2015)

I have no interest here - but just under 10% of your customer base, according to your figures, are unhappy!  Not a good advert.


----------



## tamsinkb (11 April 2015)

sarahtrevelyan said:



			You are the biggest liar ever. Newmarket Elite Horseboxes in 8 months have sold over 46 lorries ranging from 3.5ton upto 26 ton. Yes we have 4 customers out of 46 that are unhappy. My lorries come with 2 years warranty and we will carry out any repairs what so ever free of charge the 4 unhappy customers have been offered this . They are obviously none genuine issues other wise the lorries would have been put right.

To open your eyes to our Famous clients Sir 'David Jason' (Del Boy) bought a 3.5 ton 2 horse over 7 weeks ago and is over the moon with the lorry. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to name one of many

Here at Newmarket Elite Horseboxes we are here 24/7 for all our customers.

All our lorries are sold with weight certificates as of 1st April 2015

Sally-Anne B you have never been to my yard. Do the maths 46 lorries sold in eight months. We build 6 3.5/3.9ton lorries a month, 2 7.5ton lorries a month and 1 26 ton lorry every eight weeks. Anybody is more than welcome to come to my workshop anytime 24/7 where you can see 9 lorries at any one time in build at different stages.

This is factual and not here say as can be seen to all. Come and visit for yourself and make your own minds up and see what these hand full of people are really like full of .........!!!!!!! 

Sally-Anne B I have several people come to view my lorries and try and deal for cash to loose the VAT. Firstly the only person benefiting from not paying the VAT is the customer not me so why would I be pushy for that ?????????? Lies and nothing but
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ewmarket-Elite-Horseboxes#k2FoC3s7zCXkJA7Z.99

Click to expand...

I have to say, if I were looking for a new box, this reply would put me off the company more than any poor reviews from customers!  IMHO any reputable company shouldn't get involved in internet mudslinging!


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

46 boxes in eight months? Thats almost six per month and over one per week, you must have a huge workforce and set up to do that! I am in the process of buying a new box and very much hope it takes them longer than four or five days to complete!


----------



## risky business (11 April 2015)

The reply from the company themselves on this thread puts me off even more than complaints Tbh.. Not looking professional in anyway shape or form at this current moment.


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

Newmarket Elite Horseboxes is only interested in the factual evidence and not here say!

As I have stated if the 4 unhappy customers were genuine we at Newmarket Elite Horseboxes are only to happy to rectify this as we want all our customers old and new to be 100% happy.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 April 2015)

Well, I'd never heard of you before, Sarah Trevelyan/Newmarket Elite horse boxes. I'm fairly local to you, and now know to steer well clear of you, and to advise others to do the same, based on your own comments and attitude, as well as others' concerns.


----------



## hihosilver (11 April 2015)

sarahtrevelyan said:



			Newmarket Elite Horseboxes is only interested in the factual evidence and not here say!

As I have stated if the 4 unhappy customers were genuine we at Newmarket Elite Horseboxes are only to happy to rectify this as we want all our customers old and new to be 100% happy.
		
Click to expand...

I I emailed you Sarah but have not had a reply I was interested in your boxes but I also think you may have my mare that I have been trying to trace!


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

Sorry I have your mare that you are trying to trace????????


----------



## hihosilver (11 April 2015)

sarahtrevelyan said:



			Sorry I have your mare that you are trying to trace????????
		
Click to expand...

Yes please PM me. I wasn't suggesting that you have stolen her! I would really like to find out if she is ok that's all x


----------



## Nicnac (11 April 2015)

Curiouser and curiouser......


----------



## Ryle (11 April 2015)

I bought a 3.5 ton horsebox from Newmarket elite in July 2014 and found the company to be great to deal with. I have had a few lorry's built by different companies and Newmarket elite have been by far the best on build quality and customer service! I have had a couple of minor issues which you get with any new build and these have been sorted very quickly with no fuss. I have even received calls to make sure everything is ok with it. So i would and have recommended them!


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

If you are genuine whats the mares name/passport number and also your name as majority dont even show there true identity like Sally-Anne B


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

Thank you to genuine customers for your support and evaluation's of our company Newmarket elite Horseboxes we take great pride and dedication in our products around the clock 24/7 through out Europe. Many Thanx


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

If you are genuine whats the mares name/passport number and also your name as majority dont even show there true identity like Sally-Anne B
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ket-Elite-Horse-box/page3#uQCpdW2JPZ3ILB8O.99


----------



## hihosilver (11 April 2015)

sarahtrevelyan said:



			If you are genuine whats the mares name/passport number and also your name as majority dont even show there true identity like Sally-Anne B
		
Click to expand...

I           if you go on tracing Equines you will see a video of her. 16.1 ISH called Tilly (kinard Rosebud- show name. she would be 9 now. I believe your husband purchased her from James Brogan, I don't have the passport number as her passport went with her. You may not have her now? she was lovely very talented but quirky as well!


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

James Brogan part exchanged her in for a Grade A horse we had for sale. We sold her with in a couple of weeks as broodmare to a local farmer we know. As she cow kicks and was not safe to sell on as a riding horse


----------



## Samantha Burbidge (11 April 2015)

I do as I have bought 4 of their trucks one being a 7 horse Scania and then a 3.5 ton and 2- 7.5tons they are amazing trucks and built to how you want and make sure you have what you want and need and the service that Newmarket elite provide is impeccable and amazing they have been honest and true to there word and unlike any other manufacturers they ensure the trucks are perfect and to standard before they leave the work shop and deliver which was a great help to me as I am busy in and out the yard I trust them 110% not going any where else for my trucks as Oakley and others alike charge through the nose for trucks!
Newmarket elite have not let me down once hence the Why all my trucks have come from them and no one else


----------



## hihosilver (11 April 2015)

Thanks for that information would really love to get in contact with him and go and see her. She was sold by Jo Luton who did a fantastic job wit her and re schooled her. Jo sold her to a forever home with all her quirks but unfortunately she was sold on to James. Really nice to hear that she is ok. I have advertised loads to try and find her, I would have taken her back.


----------



## Holly Pierce (11 April 2015)

Back in February this year I part exchanged my 12 month old Alexander Windsor 2 horse, with Newmarket elite horseboxes for there NE2 model. The lorry is far superior and attention to detail in the build quality and the payload is 1160kg far more than the Alexander Windsor that barely had 650kg payload. Everywhere I go with my Newmarket elite lorry everyone says how nice it is. I have a friend on the same yard that has ordered a New build Newmarket elite 7.5 ton . Dan at Newmarket elite is great to deal with and is always at the end of the phone.


----------



## eggs (11 April 2015)

Am I the only person who finds it strange that the two customers who have posted such glowing recommendations have both only got the one post on this forum?


----------



## eggs (11 April 2015)

eggs said:



			Am I the only person who finds it strange that the two  customers who have posted such glowing recommendations have both only got the one post on this forum?
		
Click to expand...

Edited as I see that another very happy customer with just the one post history got their reply in whilst I was typing mine ....


----------



## Holly Pierce (11 April 2015)

hi Sarah


----------



## eggs (11 April 2015)

Holly Pierce said:



			Thank you Sam your loyalty and support along with your continued business means more than words could ever say. 

Many Thanx
		
Click to expand...

Should this have been posted by SarahT ?


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

This thread is getting very weird. I must say I hadnt appreciated that the person who raised the query about the mare was the same person who started the thread.


----------



## buddylove (11 April 2015)

Holly Pierce said:



			Thank you Sam your loyalty and support along with your continued business means more than words could ever say. 

Many Thanx
		
Click to expand...

Oops tripping yourself up there &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Cowpony (11 April 2015)

Holly Pierce said:



			Thank you Sam your loyalty and support along with your continued business means more than words could ever say. 

Many Thanx
		
Click to expand...

But aren't you a customer Holly? Why would Sam's loyalty and support mean anything to you?


----------



## Fools Motto (11 April 2015)

Still on school holidays?


----------



## Holly Pierce (11 April 2015)

Yes I am a customer of Newmarket Elite Horseboxes . Dan is at my house and online together. Having a laugh at the ridiculous forum people with nothing better to do.


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

Holly Pierce said:



			Yes I am a customer of Newmarket Elite Horseboxes . Dan is at my house and online together. Having a laugh at the ridiculous forum people with nothing better to do.
		
Click to expand...

Dan is "having a laugh at ridiculous forum people?" I.e his customers and potential customers? That's a nice thought.


----------



## lauraandjack (11 April 2015)

Pass the popcorn..........


----------



## Samantha Burbidge (11 April 2015)

Dan is extremely good at what he does and same with my truck especially the 7 horse where I've come back from Spain competing alot of people was looking at it and saying how nice the truck was inside and out! Just shows the time and effort Newmarket elite put into their trucks and time for customers needs of what they need,  be it the big horsebox or small horsebox I have four amazing trucks!!


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

I like it Laura and Jack ************************


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

Hi Sam.   Dan will be over the moon with your support!  Don't give him an even bigger head than he's already got!!! Only joking Thank you Sam


----------



## Samantha Burbidge (11 April 2015)

No dramas &#128524;


----------



## ester (11 April 2015)

Wow, how not to act professionally and put off potential future business. The excessive punctuation would put me off at the very least . 

I can never understand why business owners think that it is a good idea to post like that on open public forums that come so high up on google.


----------



## YorksG (11 April 2015)

If these ridiculous posters who are saying how wonderful this company are, or the person claiming to be part of the company, do actually have anything to do with them, I  would suggest that they back away and hope that the thread dies a natural death! What an awful advert, I wouldn't consider using them after this display! Of course they could just be people trolling to destroy a company reputation.


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

eggs said:



			Edited as I see that another very happy customer with just the one post history got their reply in whilst I was typing mine ....
		
Click to expand...

Mmm I thought  that too....


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

Actions speak louder than words Newmarket Elite Horseboxes Ltd with a turn over with in excess of 2 million in less than a year of trading .With over 20 lorries ordered over the next couple of months. We just dont like lies, if this offends so be it our lorries are second to none . Big enough to cope small enough to care > Anyone that has not seen a Newmarket elite lorry for there own eyes cannot comment. Have a look at one you will see for yourself SIMPLY THE BEST FOR THE MONEY. Keep your eyes open at the shows and see the Newmarket Elite Horseboxes flood the market. When the going gets tough the tough get going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ester (11 April 2015)

sarahtrevelyan said:



			Have a luck at one you will see for
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry what?


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

ester said:



			Wow, how not to act professionally and put off potential future business. The excessive punctuation would put me off at the very least . 

I can never understand why business owners think that it is a good idea to post like that on open public forums that come so high up on google.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## willowblack (11 April 2015)

This response from the company is highly unprofessional!!! I suggest maybe some training in how to deal with negative comments through social media! Next time you may want to start with "I'm sorry you feel that way, here at Newmarket elite horseboxes/platinum horseboxes blah blah, we take all complaints very seriously and are happy to resolve the situation as best we can" not calling people liars and being aggressive....just sayin!!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 April 2015)

sarahtrevelyan said:



			Anyone that has not seen a Newmarket elite lorry for there own eyes can not comment.
		
Click to expand...

Oh but we can . You have provided quite enough ammo yourself on this thread to put off any potential new customers. 

Unless, of course, as previously suggested, you are actually trolling on behalf of a rival company..


----------



## Mrs B (11 April 2015)

This one's fun! :0)

Do carry on ....

(I've been painting skirting boards and have stopped for a break and a glass of wine - all diversions are welcome)


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

Actions speak louder than words Newmarket Elite Horseboxes Ltd with a turn over with in excess of 2 million in less than a year of trading .With over 20 lorries ordered over the next couple of months. We just dont like lies, if this offends so be it our lorries are second to none . Big enough to cope small enough to care > Anyone that has not seen a Newmarket elite lorry for there own eyes cannot comment. Have a look at one you will see for yourself SIMPLY THE BEST FOR THE MONEY. Keep your eyes open at the shows and see the Newmarket Elite Horseboxes flood the market. When the going gets tough the tough get going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ket-Elite-Horse-box/page5#MjAExTSjhB9QM8Zy.99


----------



## YorksG (11 April 2015)

Why on earth are people putting links to this thread ON this thread?


----------



## ester (11 April 2015)

the tough get going and then have an exclamation mark illness.


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

YorksG said:



			Why on earth are people putting links to this thread ON this thread?
		
Click to expand...

The worst thing is that isn't the weirdest thing here. We have a thread started by somone asking for info on horseboxes who, when the company responds, ask the company for info on a mare that they used to own. Followed by mulitple new forum users posting in favour of the company, a slip up when the company inadvertently posted a response as a customer itself and then a statement that forum users are all ridiculous. The posting the links issue pales into insignificance in view of all that....


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

26,544 posts have you nothing better to do in life Do you even own a lorry


----------



## YorksG (11 April 2015)

Fun Times said:



			The worst thing is that isn't the weirdest thing here. We have a thread started by somone asking for info on horseboxes who, when the company responds, ask the company for info on a mare that they used to own. Followed by mulitple new forum users posting in favour of the company, a slip up when the company inadvertently posted a response as a customer itself and then a statement that forum users are all ridiculous. The posting the links issue pales into insignificance in view of all that....
		
Click to expand...

True, but a few people have done it!


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

sarahtrevelyan said:



			26,544 posts have you nothing better to do in life Do you even own a lorry
		
Click to expand...

Maybe worth considering, before you bandy insults around, that you have potential customers (or people who could have been potential customers) reading this thread who do not at the moment own a lorry.  Is owning a lorry a prerequisite for posting?


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

OldNag said:



			Maybe worth considering, before you bandy insults around, that you have potential customers (or people who could have been potential customers) reading this thread who do not at the moment own a lorry.  Is owning a lorry a prerequisite for posting?
		
Click to expand...

Pfff. Quite. I currently own a lorry (therefore entitled to post apparently) and am looking for a new one, so could have been a potential customer, hence why I was first interested in this thread. I am beginning to wonder if this is some kind of set up though right from the outset.


----------



## ester (11 April 2015)

I touch type, 11 posts per day don't take long then, not that I see that to be of any relevance. I no, no lorry here at the moment for all that matters. 

Funtimes the OP does have a slightly odd posting history and I guess posted to find out about the horse really initially perhaps? -trolling/goading type posts in the dog section at least.


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

Make yourself useful go and put the kettle on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oops too many ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No sugar thanx sweet enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Pfff. Quite. I currently own a lorry (therefore entitled to post apparently) and am looking for a new one, so could have been a potential customer, hence why I was first interested in this thread. I am beginning to wonder if this is some kind of set up though right from the outset.
		
Click to expand...

I just realised... I only own a trailer. Therefore not qualified to post. 
I will get my coat  
FT I wonder that too... it is a utterly weird thread!


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

ester said:



			I touch type, 11 posts per day don't take long then, not that I see that to be of any relevance. I no, no lorry here at the moment for all that matters. 

Funtimes the OP does have a slightly odd posting history and I guess posted to find out about the horse really initially perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

That did occur to me too ester, but then surely one would call the company in that case rather than startng a thread that doesn't relate to the mare? I had pmd hihosilver as I was worried she would be upset about the response re her mare but I am actually a bit nervous that people have joined this forum claiming to be from the company who in fact are not.


----------



## YorksG (11 April 2015)

If anyone knows sarahtrevelyan, in the real world, I think they should tell her about this thread, so that she can discuss this thread and its implications for her business.


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (11 April 2015)

At least you are honest . Trailers are good ! Have a lovely evening. The banter was fun !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

OldNag said:



			I just realised... I only own a trailer. Therefore not qualified to post. 
I will get my coat  
FT I wonder that too... it is a utterly weird thread!
		
Click to expand...

Away with ye, trailer trash. Do not darken the metaphorical forum doors again until you have atleast acquired a 3.5tonner.


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

sarahtrevelyan said:



			At least you are honest . Trailers are good ! Have a lovely evening. The banter was fun !!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The banter that may destroy the business you and dan  have presumably worked hard to build was "fun"?  Gosh, I hope to never experience that level of fun. I suspect you are nothing to do with the company. Which for the sake of the company and those involved with it, would be the best possible outcome.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 April 2015)

OldNag said:



			I just realised... I only own a trailer. Therefore not qualified to post. 
I will get my coat  
FT I wonder that too... it is a utterly weird thread!
		
Click to expand...

Oops, I'm only a trailer owner too.. Clearly in out of my depth here .

I've reported the thread though. Maybe a genuine company is being rubbished by trolls. Hopefully admin can check for multiple identities etc.


----------



## hihosilver (11 April 2015)

I am upset as I really thought that Sarah would do the decent thing and let me know where Tilly is. I am looking for a 3.5 box have been for ages. Also if you read my threads I have been searching for Tills for 2 years.


----------



## hihosilver (11 April 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oops, I'm only a trailer owner too.. Clearly in out of my depth here .

I've reported the thread though. Maybe a genuine company is being rubbished by trolls. Hopefully admin can check for multiple identities etc.
		
Click to expand...

good idea.


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Away with ye, trailer trash. Do not darken the metaphorical forum doors again until you have atleast acquired a 3.5tonner.
		
Click to expand...

Worse than that... my trailer isn't even new, or shiney. Clearly not worthy. I'll be off ...


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

hihosilver said:



			I am upset as I really thought that Sarah would do the decent thing and let me know where Tilly is. I am looking for a 3.5 box have been for ages. Also if you read my threads I have been searching for Tills for 2 years.
		
Click to expand...

That's  really sad. I hope you find her.


----------



## YorksG (11 April 2015)

hihosilver said:



			I am upset as I really thought that Sarah would do the decent thing and let me know where Tilly is. I am looking for a 3.5 box have been for ages. Also if you read my threads I have been searching for Tills for 2 years.
		
Click to expand...

Is that why you concocted this thread, because she didn't tell you where a horse you SOLD had gone? I do hope not, for your sake.


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

OldNag said:



			Worse than that... my trailer isn't even new, or shiney. Clearly not worthy. I'll be off ...
		
Click to expand...

NOT shiny??? Please tell me you haven't been transporting a horse in it? I will have to call the rspca...


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

Fun Times said:



			NOT shiny??? Please tell me you haven't been transporting a horse in it? I will have to call the rspca...
		
Click to expand...

(whispers). It's  got flaking paint, too......

 <runs for cover>


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

YorksG said:



			Is that why you concocted this thread, because she didn't tell you where a horse you SOLD had gone? I do hope not, for your sake.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly, there is another thread a few pages down in the tackroom by a new poster relating to this company. It seems odd to me that two threads relating to the same company would be started so closely together and attract so much interest from people who decided to join purely to respond. Whilst its been entertaining, I do hope the people who have replied are genuinely linked to this company. If not, one's mind boggles at the prospect of the legal action that could be taken against them by the company if HHO admi  were forced through court action to reveal identities.


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

OldNag said:



			(whispers). It's  got flaking paint, too......

 <runs for cover>
		
Click to expand...

I feel physically sick. You are not only letting yourself down, you are disgracing the entire equestrian world. Next you will be telling me the colour doesn't match that of the towing vehicle ****shudders****


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

Fun Times said:



			I feel physically sick. You are not only letting yourself down, you are disgracing the entire equestrian world. Next you will be telling me the colour doesn't match that of the towing vehicle ****shudders****
		
Click to expand...

Ah well they do match so I am not completely  unworthy. They are both pretty old, though! 

Seriously though I see what you say about the two threads. New posters, accusations etc... all very strange and I don't  know what to make of it!.


----------



## Fun Times (11 April 2015)

OldNag said:



			Ah well they do match so I am not completely  unworthy. They are both pretty old, though! 

Seriously though I see what you say about the two threads. New posters, accusations etc... all very strange and I don't  know what to make of it!.
		
Click to expand...

Bewildering isn't it. Its making me even more nervous of buying a new lorry from anywhere! I may well be willing to take your flaky old trailer off your hands at this rate, at least I will know what to expect!


----------



## OldNag (11 April 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Bewildering isn't it. Its making me even more nervous of buying a new lorry from anywhere! I may well be willing to take your flaky old trailer off your hands at this rate, at least I will know what to expect!
		
Click to expand...

Ha you may regret that... It is old, flakey and has seen better days. Much like its owner


----------



## YorksG (11 April 2015)

How do these 'new' forum posters know that these threads exist?


----------



## Hoof_Prints (12 April 2015)

There are so many things amiss and non-legitimate on this thread, I don't think anybody could get their head around it! Very, very odd. The business has been given a terrible reputation regardless of what is behind it all, I hope the posts are real for the sake of a potentially honest and undeserving business. I wouldn't be overly surprised if it is real though, I remember a similar thread or two with an unfortunately immature business owner who shot themselves in the foot... multiple times !


----------



## Spreebok (12 April 2015)

Ha ha ha! Oh my god, this thread has been amazing! Nice use of sockpuppets accounts there Sarah, maybe next time try not to mix them up lmao! Please keep it going, I've got a looong nightshift ahead of me ad love nothing better than watching someone dig themselves into a pit, or in this case, a crater


----------



## ester (12 April 2015)

YorksG said:



			How do these 'new' forum posters know that these threads exist?
		
Click to expand...

Threads on here do come up pretty high on a Google search.


----------



## neddy man (12 April 2015)

loving this thread,very entertaining.


----------



## sarahtrevelyan (12 April 2015)

Johnnyc. You are right about the connection apart from the facts are Newmarket Elite Horseboxes / Oakwod and Hartwood Elite are in a 3 way partnership . Ice horse Boxes are not part of us we only build some boxes for them. 

Massive mark up thats why we are the cheapest on the market for like for like boxes. 

Many Thanx


----------

